# Hello from Indiana



## Fighter Jock (Oct 8, 2010)

Howdy folks I just found this forum and thought I would join up. (I haven't said that since I joined the Air Force in 74). I live in Muncie, Indiana and have been building models mostly 1/32 scale WWII aircraft, SciFi subjects and figures sinse the mid 60s. I have been married to my best friend for 34 years now we have 3 grown kids and 1 grandson. I'm really looking forward to getting to know you all and swapping tips and pics.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 8, 2010)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 8, 2010)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## rochie (Oct 8, 2010)

hello and welcome from NE England, any pictures of your models you'd like to share ?


----------



## evangilder (Oct 8, 2010)

Welcome aboard. I have extended family in Muncie.


----------



## Fighter Jock (Oct 8, 2010)

rochie said:


> hello and welcome from NE England, any pictures of your models you'd like to share ?



I have a Trumpeter 1/32 scale F4U Corsair, I will get some pictures taken and post them ASAP. I have several that are not built yet I will post pics when I get them done.


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 8, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Geedee (Oct 8, 2010)

Welcome from deepest darkest Wiltshire !


----------



## Airframes (Oct 8, 2010)

Hello and welcome from a bit further south and west than him up there in N E England, and further north than him down there in Wiltshire !!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 8, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## mikewint (Oct 8, 2010)

from not too far away, welcome, have family in Renssalaer


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 8, 2010)

G'day mate welcome from down under!


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 8, 2010)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 9, 2010)

G'day FJ, greeting and welcome from across the southern end of the Pacific.


----------



## Peebs (Oct 9, 2010)

G'day Mate, welcome aboard, greetings from down under!


----------



## P40NUT (Oct 9, 2010)

Welcome from Colorado.


----------



## Fighter Jock (Jan 11, 2011)

Hello folks I'm back I had a computer problem and was gone for a while here are the pics of my Trumpeter 1/32 scale F4-U1.


----------



## ivanotter (Jan 12, 2011)

...and from South Africa.

Ivan


----------



## imalko (Jan 12, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the forum mate. Nice work on the Corsair.


----------



## Fighter Jock (Mar 24, 2011)

I have a clearer picture of my Corsair.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 24, 2011)

Nice !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 24, 2011)

I agree, well done!


----------



## magnu (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the forum . Nice job on the Corsair


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice Corsair!


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi there, and welcome from me in Denmark. 
Nice model you've done there. 

Cheers,

Maria.


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 25, 2011)

Very nice Corsair! And welcome from across the state line!


----------



## N4521U (Mar 26, 2011)

One day I will be game enough to put glass under one of mine.....

G'Day from down undah. 
I have a friend living in Europe now, he's from Chickenfoot? Ind. Or is it Chicken Foot? I dunno.


----------



## woody (Mar 27, 2011)

Welcome aboard,nice build.


----------



## jetmech (Apr 21, 2011)

Hello Fight Jock,

I'm also from Indiana. We plan on being at Mount Comfort the 15th of May with a P-51 and T-6. We won't be hard to spot as both planes have checktail markings. If your there, stop by.

Jon Tharp


----------



## Njaco (Apr 22, 2011)

WElcome to the forum from the Right Coast!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 26, 2011)

jetmech said:


> Hello Fight Jock,
> 
> I'm also from Indiana. We plan on being at Mount Comfort the 15th of May with a P-51 and T-6. We won't be hard to spot as both planes have checktail markings. If your there, stop by.
> 
> Jon Tharp


Welcome to the forum Jon. 8)


Wheels


----------

